# Derelict Esso Garage & Diner, East Horndon



## sammy-jo (Jun 27, 2011)

First Report, not particularly interesting site.

Not much history around this place online but having a chat with some friends & turns out my landlord used to work here in the 1970's.

The Esso garage was opened around the 60's when the A127 wasn't quite a dual carrigeway that it is today, The Midway Diner (so i'm told it was called) was behind the garage & served many roadside meals. The A127 then recived an overpass at the A128 junction around 1970 & so the passing trade just faded away & eventually the Esso garage closed quickly followed by the diner. The diner sat empty for a few years & then turned into a Nightclub "Elliot's" at some point in its later years it was renamed "Twilightes" & was soon after shut down for good in around 1986, It was Aparently left full with furniture & equipment, however months after it's closure it was torched by vandals, its sat here ever since with its land for sale, theres 2.2 overgrown acres of scrap land thats pretty much useless to anyone for the sum of 1.5 million!!

Inside its pretty wrecked local chavs & pikey's have raped, piliaged & smashed this place up almost beyond recognition now but theres no security & some really nice green surroundings to wander around in.
Its quite peaceful here with the sound of traffic rushing past & the knowledge that nobody is going to chase you away makes it a great lil wander around, Its currently being used by graffiti artists & there is some really inpressive work here (also a lot of crap) anyway onto the pics......


























































Thankyou for taking the time to look, Apologies that its not overly interesting but I thought It was worth popping the first report cherry on,


----------



## Acebikerchick (Jun 27, 2011)

Loved them photos....


----------



## smiler (Jun 27, 2011)

Hey, don’t knock your own report, that’s our job, in any case there’s nothing to knock, its good, Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sammy-jo (Jun 27, 2011)

Thankyou very much, I shamlessly copied the Bf's report from another urbex site, couldn't see the point in typing the same thing out twice, although It seems to have had a better reception here! xx

I have some Rooftop pictures I could add if anyone is interested.


----------



## Acebikerchick (Jun 27, 2011)

Yeah, would love to see them...


----------



## sammy-jo (Jun 27, 2011)

To Add Some more shots then,


----------



## jayeastanglia (Jun 28, 2011)

sammy-jo said:


> Thankyou very much, I shamlessly copied the Bf's report from another urbex site, couldn't see the point in typing the same thing out twice, although It seems to have had a better reception here! xx
> 
> I have some Rooftop pictures I could add if anyone is interested.



because this forum is derilict places not 100% explorer..(well thats my view of this forum..)
nice pics of the place though..


----------



## Em_Ux (Jun 28, 2011)

I enjoyed your report.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## st33ly (Jun 28, 2011)

Nice pics mate


----------



## KingLewis92 (Jun 28, 2011)

That Graff Is Amazing, 
Although Its Illegal What They Do, Some Of There Art Is Really Amazing!
Nice Shots


----------



## Janey68 (Jun 28, 2011)

KingLewis92 said:


> That Graff Is Amazing,
> Although Its Illegal What They Do, Some Of There Art Is Really Amazing!
> Nice Shots



I agree totally the pics are great but so is the graff


----------



## urban phantom (Jun 28, 2011)

Great stuff well done thanks for sharing


----------



## imyimyimy (Jun 28, 2011)

THAT looks SIICK!!... Nice one..


----------



## sammy-jo (Jun 28, 2011)

thanks for the feedback everyone!!


----------

